# Going far away to make money, need advice to protect my rights.



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

So my stbx and I have been in a live-in seperation for almost 7 months and we have been civil with each other the whole time. 

We have a lot of combined debt and I haven't been able to find much work in the area she moved us to for her good job so I'm crossing the country to go where I know I can make lots.

She is planning to move west with the kids asap and we have a plan to pay down the debt so we can both start fresh.

My question is even though we are getting along now should I be worried about how my leaving looks in the future, in case things go south?

We don't want to get the court or lawyers involved because we already have a good agreement about our finances, I'm just wondering if we should write it all down and both sign it or does it even matter?

Thanks for any input.


----------

